# Rodar en clima extremo?



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

señores, señoritas y compañeros del pedal, 
Debido a los cambios climaticos que conlleva la temporada invernal, muchos de nosotros hemos llegado a pensar dos veces si salir al frió o quedarse en casa viendo los playoffs de la NFL. 
Sin embargo, me he topado con una nota que si no sirve como motivación, por lo menos sirve para darme cuenta que el clima podría estar peor y que si no salgo a rodar es por "frío" (valga la rebuznancia). 
Les dejo el link para que ven lo que son pantalones:

BBC News - Polar challenge: How do you cycle to the South Pole?

Saludos!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

pues mi limite anda entre los 6 y 8 pero en Centigrados. Sera la falta de ropa adecuada o lo friolento (lease coyon).

7F esta de locos, pero ir al polo sur es una reverenda jalada


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> pues mi limite anda entre los 6 y 8 pero en Centigrados. Sera la falta de ropa adecuada o lo friolento (lease coyon).
> 
> 7F esta de locos, pero ir al polo sur es una reverenda jalada


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues aquí donde yo tengo mi asentamiento humano o sease en la Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza también conocida como Puebla de Los Angeles, Relicario de América, Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad (joy joy joy ) Cuna del mountain bike huehuenche  el clima realmente es de poca , te permite rodar todo el año sin ningún problema .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Pues a todo te acostumbras*

​Esta foto es del 2011. Estabamos como a -5C, mi amigo y yo nos acercamos al Lago y tomamos la decisiond e ver si podiamos rodar un poco en el  , fue emocionante y algo no muy inteligente tambien , aunque tomamos unas precauciones, en fin , .... Lo rodado ya nadie no los quita :thumbsup:

​ Por aca el clima es medio extremo, la semana pasada rompimos record estuvuimos a 17F pero con el viento se sentia de 7F ( -13.8 C)

Bike , I mean bye


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Red bull --race*

Hablando de extremos ....Muy padre este video

Red Bul - Epic Downhill Mountain Bike Race - Red Bull 5000 Down - In HD - YouTube


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Lo mas frio que he rodado son exactamente 0 grados Centigrados. 

Tengo unas calzoneras Pearl Izumi de manga larga para clima extremo pero a estas temperaturas no hay suficiente proteccion y el dolor producido por el frio intenso simplemente hace de la rodada una experiencia naa agradable. 

Actualmente mis ojos no toleran bien los chiflones de aire helado y el frio me provoca sensibilidad en los rellenos en las muelas, pero no le saco de 8C pa'rriba =)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

spinerguy said:


> Lo mas frio que he rodado son exactamente 0 grados Centigrados.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

spinerguy said:


> Lo mas frio que he rodado son exactamente 0 grados Centigrados.
> 
> Tengo unas calzoneras Pearl Izumi de manga larga para clima extremo pero a estas temperaturas no hay suficiente proteccion y el dolor producido por el frio intenso simplemente hace de la rodada una experiencia naa agradable.
> 
> Actualmente mis ojos no toleran bien los chiflones de aire helado y el frio me provoca sensibilidad en los rellenos en las muelas, pero no le saco de 8C pa'rriba =)


Me gusta rodar el frio por que al igual que rodar en la noche es una experiencia diferente, aun conociendo el terreno.

Cuando ruedas en el frio tienes que invertirle en la ropa, ya que como lo mencionas puedes sufrir mucho, las principales areas son las manos, pies y las orejas , ya que estas no tienen mucho moviento y tienden a enfriarse muy rapido.

Bike , I mean bye


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

aca -4 grados, un dia en el desierto que toda la vereda estaba cubierta de hielo, era como rodar sobre galletas. no iba preparado y eso lo hizo mas interesante jeje. viendo las fotos de twin me dan ganas de experimentar la nieve, debe ser interesante


----------

